# 28 lb thrust trolling motor



## tadpole86 (Feb 21, 2011)

Any thoughts on how a 28lb foot controlled trolling motor would push my 14 aluminum jon?


----------



## zerofivenismo (Feb 22, 2011)

If your boat has decks and floors, then I would not go with the 28lb thrust. I had a 33lb thrust on my 14' jon with large front and rear decks, floors throughout excluding the bilge area, 2 batts, 3gal tank, and 25hp OB. TM pulled fine on calm and light winded days, but it struggled in moderate winds. With mod winds, I have to run on 4 power setting into the wind. Boat would barely craw forward on 3 setting, and would lose ground on 2 setting. I've recently upgraded to a 40lb thrust TM, but have yet to test it.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a transom mount hand steer 36# thrust and seeing what a light wind does to these boats, I would not recommend anything smaller. 35-45 should be the proper range without going overboard on cost.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd go higher, 28 lbs aint nutten, I'd be willen to bet if a stiff wind kicked up youd be SOL, had it happen to me with a Tracker bantom 3x, abs plastic, 8 ft, barely made it back to the ramp, so I put the 28 up front and bought a 3 hp electric trolling motor for the back.


----------



## tadpole86 (Feb 24, 2011)

There are a couple listed on craiglists, one a 52 lb foot controlled minn kota for 225 that needs a prop and a foot controlled motorguide 42 lb for 175. Any suggestions?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 24, 2011)

Unless your boat is decked you are not going to have use for a foot controlled model. Although, teh 42 lb for $175 is a decent deal. You really want a transom mounted model. I use TWO 34 lb TM on my 16' MirroCraft and it was still a long slow ride on any decent size lake - at 3-4 miles and hour it would take over an hour to get from one end of the lake to the other


Keep looking - you can usually get good deals on the transom mounted TM


----------



## tadpole86 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a low deck in the middle right and plan on putting a similar one in the front. I also have a 7.5 hp ob for the back, thats y i was thinking that a foot controlled bow mounted would be a nice edition if i could find a could deal.


----------

